# j a henckel on ebay



## ldna (Dec 5, 2006)

i am going to purchase a henckel professional s 8" chef knife and find that the prices on ebay are much cheaper then from a retail shop. should i be worried buying from ebay!? are there fake henckel knife out there? thanks.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would not worry about it. The sellers on E-Bay are pretty reliable with descriptions. If you have doubts ask the seller before you bid. I have bought lots of things off E-Bay and everything has been just as described. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Just look at the sellers feedback, if it is good I would not worry. Make sure it is a real Henkels not a knock off. Most of the Globals on e-bay are cheaper Chinese copies especially the ones being sold in England.
I have over 130 transactions on e-bay and have yet to be burned.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I have never tried before on knives but one way to check for cheap versus high quality stainless steel is to put a magnet to it. With good stainless steel the magnet won't stick.


----------



## acfchefkc (Dec 14, 2006)

Oahuamateur chef: I'm afraid you have your facts backwards. there are Ferritic stainless steels and non-ferritic stainless steels. Ferrous is Iron (Fe) and iron is magnetic. A true high carbon stainless tool steel which Professional Cutlery manufacturers use WILL attract a magnet-that is the Iron which is the basis of true steel and will comprise about 95% of the blade. Non ferrous steels can be used in cookware, table tops, ect but ALL useful blade will be magnetic

*In regards to Henckels knives*: Henckels manufacturers several different designs in Germany (good) and they manufacture several lines in the "International series" in Spain and Brazil.(Fair). They also manufacture several "magic edge" knives which have serrated edges that cut well untill the serrations begin to wear and then their performance is diminished.

The International series knives are smaller and do not have the expert finishing and attention to detail that the German knives have. The Good German knives are 4- Star, Pro-S, 5- Star and Certimax. They do make a copy of the French pattern in the International series, but it is smaller in the hand.

The International series are fine for housewife work, but they will not perform up to industry standards.

Some ebay sellers can sell quality cheaper, since their overhead is less, but be sure WHAT style of knives you are purchasing. Most of the bhave better quality and cheaper knives and you get whay you pay for.

KC


----------

